# What is the clear sap-like stuff on my orchid?



## DenmanNJ (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a mounted Dendrobium, and it's leaves have a clear sap-like substance on them ?
Does anyone know what this is ?
Thanks.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 5, 2013)

It is sap. Also referred to as honey dew. The plant is pushing out excess sugars to the leaf surface. It's harmless, though it probably attracts flies and ants. I've heard some people say it can get moldy, though I've never experienced that.

Many orchids (and other plants) produce it. Sometimes it occurs on leaves, sometimes it forms on flower spikes when they are developing.


----------



## phraggy (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes sap You will probably find that Cattleyas produce a lot of it.

Ed


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 6, 2013)

you can put it on your pancakes


----------



## chrismende (Oct 6, 2013)

It does indeed get moldy if your humidity is high enough!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2013)

Taste it.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 7, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> It is sap. Also referred to as honey dew....



sorry to knit-pick, but in my experience when people refer to honeydew, often it is the sticky exudate of aphids and soft scales, i.e. bug poop


----------



## Carkin (Oct 7, 2013)

I believe it is called guttation.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2013)

likespaphs said:


> sorry to knit-pick, but in my experience when people refer to honeydew, often it is the sticky exudate of aphids and soft scales, i.e. bug poop


what do you call the dew that comes from happy plants without bugs?


----------



## Carkin (Oct 7, 2013)

Carkin said:


> I believe it is called guttation.



I think that is the correct term but I have also heard people calling it "happy sap"


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2013)

You are all probably confusing the dickens out of DenmanNJ.

Typically, the sugary sap that the plant produces is along the underside edge of the leaves. The sap that aphids and other insects make can occur anywhere the bugs are, not just on the underside edge. You can inspect the sap with a magnifying glass to see if there are any bugs nearby.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 7, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> You are all probably confusing the dickens out of DenmanNJ.



Dear God don't let that poor guy ask a question about fertilizers on this forum. :rollhappy:


----------



## chris20 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've heard 'happy sap'. I get it on my Phals that are exposed to abundant light.


----------



## DenmanNJ (Oct 9, 2013)

You all lost me when someone mentioned "Pancakes". !


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 9, 2013)

Love this forum!

:rollhappy:


----------



## Dido (Oct 9, 2013)

likespaphs said:


> sorry to knit-pick, but in my experience when people refer to honeydew, often it is the sticky exudate of aphids and soft scales, i.e. bug poop



Dont you call this wood honey after a bee saw it


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2013)

Brian is a party pooper!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 11, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Brian is a party pooper!




yes, yes i am....
:evil:


----------

